# konsole e kde [RISOLTO]

## f0llia

Qualcuno saprebbe dirmi come modificare la konsole in kde affinchè il prompt sia una cosa tipo root@localhost # invece di bash-2.05 # ?? E' proprio fastidioso vedere bash..ogni tanto mi perdo nelle dir   :Rolling Eyes: 

C'e anche un modo per attivare i colori in shell ?Last edited by f0llia on Thu Nov 06, 2003 10:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metti nel tuo .bashrc (si trova nella tua home) la seguente riga

```
. /etc/profile
```

----------

## MyZelF

Cerca sul forum, è un argomento ampiamente trattato.

----------

## f0llia

ho aggiunto 

```
 /etc/profile 
```

 in .bashrc del mio utente..ma adesso da root se do su NOMEUTENTE non mi fa accedere : 

```

bash: /etc/profile: Permission denied 
```

e poi nella shell di root in kde non è cambiato nulla..mi è restato bash-2.05#   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> ho aggiunto 
> 
> ```
>  /etc/profile 
> ```
> ...

 

Infatti io ti ho detto di aggiungere

```
. /etc/profile 
```

----------

## f0llia

 :Embarassed:  opss   :Embarassed: 

----------

## f0llia

cosi come mi hai detto tu..ho risolto il problema per l'utente..ma da root in shell vedo sempre bash-2.05 #..c'e un modo per sistemare anche per il root ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> cosi come mi hai detto tu..ho risolto il problema per l'utente..ma da root in shell vedo sempre bash-2.05 #..c'e un modo per sistemare anche per il root ?

 

Si ma non me la ricordo non ho sotto mano la mia gentoo.

----------

## f0llia

ok grazie dei consigli..sono riuscito a sistemare anche per il root    :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Aggiungi [risolto] al titolo.

----------

## f0llia

stavo facendo   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Menkalinan

io ho risolto in un altro modo, mettendo in .bashrc la seguente linea:

export PS1='\u@\h: \w \$ '

e viene fuori

menkalinan@laptop: ~ $

Ti può essere utile vedere il significato di tutte le variabili PS1 di bash. Purtroppo non ho un link sottomano...

----------

## shev

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti può essere utile vedere il significato di tutte le variabili PS1 di bash. Purtroppo non ho un link sottomano...

 

Tipo "man bash" o simili? Direi che "link" migliori di questi...  :Wink: 

----------

## Menkalinan

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tipo "man bash" o simili? Direi che "link" migliori di questi... 

 

Mi riferivo a qualcosa del genere:

http://www.infis.units.it/AppuntiLinux/a267.html

e pagine seguenti. E' più o meno equivalente a quello che si trova con man bash, ma in italiano.

----------

